

Ask HN: What language was Scribd built in? - sscheper

Was Scribd built in straight PHP, Django, Rails or something else?
======
Readmore
Rails

~~~
teej
<http://www.scribd.com/images/rails.png>

------
earl
We're a Rails shop, with some C extensions for Rails and a handful of internal
java webservices running on top of Tomcat. There's probably a bit of
lisp/clojure somewhere or other, but that's about it.

Search has variously been powered by lucene and/or sphinx.

The ipaper viewer was built with the Adobe flash authoring tools.

